# Ghillie suits



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

My goose-hunting buddy suggested us getting Ghillie suits for the upcoming season, and I'd use mine for yotes later this fall. We'd be getting straw-colored suits that allow us to sit in stubble and in slough bottoms.

Do any of you guys use Ghillies for yote hunting? Is so what kind -- jacket-and-pant sets, 3/4 length coats? Are they the string-type or leafy-type? Do you think they increased your success or is the cost/benefit marginal?

I'll be heading down to Minot this summer for a couple days so are there any sporting goods stores there tht sell Ghillies that you'd recommend?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've never used one but have thought about it.

Come on guys give some feedback. It will be interesting to see what people say. Nice thread sask!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know one guy that uses them, and he swears by them. He uses a long bow off the ground. He has also had good luck stocking with it on.

I also have done scenarios with the RRV SWAT team when some of the members were wearing suits. I was playing a bad guy running through a shelter belt, and I coulden't even see them tell they stood up. I think they would be a great tool. I know they can be a pain sometimes with weight and bulk, and heat. But at the right time they have there place. I don't think I would go out elk hunting without one packed with.

Sorry, but I haven't used one myself YET. Soon though.

Good luck!


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

I have 3 of them that i use for a varity of things.... from airsoft, paintball..... to hunting.

I have the pants, and jacket. I made all three of them. Two are made of burlap sewen to the jacket and pants, and the third is made of cammol netting. All of these work really well. The only thing that i can say is make sure that you know what the surrounding area looks like. Because if you get the color off the ghillie will be worthless.

That and i don't really know why you would need a ghillie suit for goose hunting. but hey it may be worth a try.

Now you can but ghillie suits online and what not... but i think the joy of them is making it yourself and telling everyone about it. That and the first time that you kill an animal with a ghillie that you made......oh priceless.

If you do decide to get one online or something... make sure to read carefully. Because some of them are KITS and others are SUITS. obvisly a kit will come in parts and you will have to put it together.

but any other questions just ask.. i have made over a dozen, three of which i have, like i said.... and the others i have sold.... so any questions just ask.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Im getting one next cuople weeks cabelas is cheaoist ive seen 99.95 in mossy oak break up or max 4 stuff its like gloves masks and top bottom all in one cant really figure how they get it on in the pictures but i dont no great item for turkey hunting thats what im useing it for and probably every thing else..... they got scent lock one for like 200 to like 300 bucks to if interested.,,,


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

what type of ghillie are you talking about .... are you talking about the ghillies that have a punched out patteren on them.....

those work fine from what i have heard.. but for me i love the fact of knowing that i made the ghillie and know that a fox can get 15 feet from me before getting blasted


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I just got done making something sort of like a ghillie suit about 15 minutes ago. It's pretty slick, it has a hood and facemask that I can fold down and it's nice and warm for those chilly night hunts.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks like I got in on this thread a bit late. I have two of them. One is a kit and the other one I bought already done. My kit suit is the burlap string type and it looks better than my other one. I did one side a little darker than the other side so I could just pull my arms in and rotate the suit to match the foliage around me. The crappy part is that the burlap fibers get in your eyes, mouth, and tickle your nose, not to mention that they can get hot. 
My other suit has a bunch of different colored "leaves" cut out of a very fine mesh material (kinda' like a very thin window screen) and a little of the burlap. I like it better because it is so much more comfortable to spend time in. Even though it doesn't look quite as good, my hunting buddys couldn't pick out me or my cousin wearing both suits from thirty yards until we stood up.







The one on the right is the one I tied myself.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

a good thing to use.... well for a light weight ghillie. Is to use like a football jersey, a long sleeve shirt with those little holes in it. Then you take camo netting, cut netting into squares around 4"x4". And attach them with zip ties. Kind of bunch up the netting up and zip tie them all together and to the shirt and pants...

Makes a really light weight ghillie and it works really well. I have one made like this and it has to be the coolest, ghillie on a really hot day. But then again you really don't have that look that the burlap one does.


----------

